# how to hang a cowhide



## CarriefromMI (Aug 27, 2006)

I have an old cowhide that has a felt backing sewn onto it. What's the best way to hang it on my wall for display without harming the hide


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Did they happen to sew D-rings to the backing? If you don't plan on taking it down often, I wouldn't be afraid to nail it up with finish nails - small holes that won't show.


----------

